# Has anyone heard of Delaval poodles in NY?



## Poodlyy (Jul 18, 2015)

They have lovely red standard poodles with a good deal of health testing done. They seem like responsible caring breeders, but I'm having trouble finding references online. They do not remove dewclaws or dock tails, which is something we like. Would love to hear what folks have heard to make sure we're buying a healthy poodle.

Thank you!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Annmarie is a new breeder, whose first litter was in 2014, which may explain the lack of references. To the best of my knowledge she has 2 red females and one red male she uses. Last I saw she was not showing or competing in performance events but that may have changed. She is fairly well known in the Facebook poodle groups and you may get more responses there.


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

My new boy, Puck, is from Delaval. Although Annmarie is new to breeding on her own, she has worked with other breeders for years. She is very into genetically and testing. Her dogs are from champion lines and she plans on doing performance sports and service with her dogs and is encouraging me to do rally & agility with Puck. Puck is 14 weeks today and is training up very easily. They love him at the vet. He has great energy but calms down when he should. His color and confirmation are outstanding. Annmarie. Gives her puppy families outstanding support.


----------



## Ranger (Dec 13, 2016)

Delaval Standard poodles was the first breeder I contacted when we decided on a SPoo. I had an unpleasant experience with her. I called her to inquire about her program. I reached her answering machine and didn't leave a message. She calls me a week later mistaking me for someone else. From this call I got on her list and she asked for a $200 walmart to walmart deposit I never got or viewed her contract (which was really rather stupid of me). My husband did not like the walmart method of sending without a contract, but I waived off his concerns. Her dam was about 45 days from delivering. Before the puppies were born we had several conversations about what I was looking for in a puppy. However, there were times where she would forget conversations we had or things I was looking for, using excuses like her dog ate the notebook with the puppy parent's information in it. Although, I did try to maintain consistent contact with her mainly because I was afraid she would forget who I was, when she was matching our puppy. At around 4 weeks she messages me and it looks like she has me confused with someone else, so I became nervous. I scrolled up in our text history copied the list of our desired puppy traits and texted her it again. Since the color red was one of the things on our list, She quickly texts back that she can't promise red. I then asked for a phone call. As we talk in person, she tells me that she doesn't pick the puppy until 6 weeks; however, she gets a gut instinct and her gut instinct is nearly always right. She than tells me that she has her eye on the red collared male pup for us. Well, after this conversation I became relieved as the red male seemed to be everything we were looking for. So from then on I started looking for pictures and videos of the red collared male whenever she posted. At 6weeks she texted me and asked for a good time to call me. I tried to get in touch with her, but she couldn't take my call. However, I noticed she posted a video of the red male on facebook, I am thinking that is why she called me so I text her back to thank her and tell her that the red collared pup is perfect. She texts me back telling me that the red male is going to a another family and then proceeds to tell me personal medical information about this family to convince me that this family needs this pup more. Also, she tells me that her Reiki master helps to match the pups. I was very distraught and disturbed as I had never met or even had a conversation with the Reiki master. The breeder asked if I wanted her to send me back the $400 deposit or get on another one of her dam's list (who had all red pups) I asked for the former and gave her my address since I definitely wanted to find a different breeder. I waited two weeks and sent her a short text asking when I should expect deposit. she would get mad everytime I would text. I waited over two months texting her periodically inquiring about the deposit. My husband kept telling me she never planed to send it back. after about two months, I gave up hope of getting back the deposit. The final time I texted her I told her I didn't think she was ever going to send the deposit back and she said she is going to give my deposit to the charity of her choice?
On a positive note, the 2nd breeder I contacted is where I got Ranger and we just love him. I was nervous at first after my very first breeder experience, but the 2nd breeder was very professional. I was sent the contract to read over, sign and send back with my deposit. Her pups were well cared for and had great temperaments. Just and all around beautiful experience. I guess the lesson learned is if the breeder is picking your bundle of joy, make sure you completely trust them. Oh, and it's probably a good idea to look at the breeders contract before sending in a deposit


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh, Ranger--that sounds like an awful experience. The woman sounds absolutely nuts IMO. Sorry you went through that, but thank goodness you had a wonderful outcome with Ranger


----------

